# Automatic Door Seals



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

Does anyone have experience/info on the Pemko auto door seals?

I am interested in the 4301 for a bottom seal for the HT door. It seems comparable to the Zero International seal, but for much less $. They both are about 1 inch thick with very similar mechanics.

Pemko









Zero International










My specific question is on the seal itself on the Pemko. They have a sponge neoprene or "PemkoPrene" options. I've searched all over Pemko's website to see if they have any info sound barrier differences, but can't find anything. My guess would be the sponge may be better since it is all on form vs rubber/air pocket. They do claim the PemkoPren makes a better seal on uneven surfaces (mine will be on tile), so that may offset the density issue.

Thoughts?

Thanks, much


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Once you have 5 posts you will be able to link to photos. 

We use auto door seals on many of our classroom doors at the university where I work. I repair them from time to time and find that the foam drop down seals work best for stoping sound. Is the door your using it on solid?


----------



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Once you have 5 posts you will be able to link to photos.
> 
> We use auto door seals on many of our classroom doors at the university where I work. I repair them from time to time and find that the foam drop down seals work best for stoping sound. Is the door your using it on solid?


Cool. The photo links are working now...

Yes. I have a solid exterior door with weather seal across all but the bottom.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/products/automatic_door_bottom/

Some detail on the bottom and its operation. Also the side and top seals: http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/products/adjustable_door_stops/


----------

